# Old (1966 old) Canon FT QL camera found!



## BenF (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi folks.

While recently cleaning up an apartment where I live, I found a Canon FT QL camera lying around in one of the draws. The guy who owned the place died of old age unfortunately, so the family member who owns it now has just said to get rid of everything, but seems to be a bit of a waste to throw this old camera away.

I don't know a thing about cameras, well, non-digital cameras anyway, so if there's anyone out there who knows about 1966 cameras, hopefully you can give me some tips on what to do with it, instead of it going to waste. 
Might not be very valuable, but to some collector it might be (again, I don't know anything).

The details I could mash up are a bit sketchy for me to understand, so I hope it does to you.

Type: 35mm single-lens reflex camera.
Standard lens: FL 50mm F 1.8, FL 50mm F 1.4 II, FL 58mm F 1.2.
Extra zoom lens: FL 55-135mm F 3.5.
Plus the giant flash it comes with.

Don't know if it works though, which is probably a good idea to find out when I can, if I can. If you need more info I can give it to you, assuming anybody knows what the hell I'm on about.

Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As you can tell from a Google and eBay search, it's not exactly a collectors item. Doesn't matter if it works, as most people that would buy one will just stick it on a shelf. What lenses, if any, are with the camera? If you look at the front of the lens it'll say around the front glass element. I have a Canon AE-1 with is about 10 years newer, and the lenses will work on my camera.


----------



## BenF (Jan 24, 2013)

One of the smaller lenses, which I assume is the standard one it came with, is a: *FL 50mm 1:1.8*. There's more writing on the outside of the lens saying: *Skylight x1 48mm.*
Apart from the 'Made in Japan' bits and the part number, that's all I could find on it.

The other one that has it's own case is: *1:2.8 f = 135mm 55mm BBAR MULTI C*

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The skylight I'm guessing is a filter on the lens. It should screw off.
So just the two lenses, that second one is not bad for a zoom being on the faster side. You could probably get $50 on ebay for all of it together. If you were closer, a lot closer, I'd take them off of your hands, but I think selling on ebay is their best bet for finding a new home where they'll get used and taken care of. Start them at $0.99 and let them be.


----------



## BenF (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess it's the best idea. Anyway, thanks for the advice.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Depending on your taste in decor, they can make a really neat looking ornament on a shelf or cabinet, until the market swings up again.... :wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

There are some people that still use film. Film and processing are hard to find anymore, but far from impossible if you using 35mm.

I have 5 35mm SLR cameras and they still work, last time I looked at them. Still have the 35mm SLR I bought new in about 1964.

They don't make a very interesting display camera, there a lot more interesting cameras than a 35mm ones. I have about 30 old ones (early 1910 up). The only thing they collect is dust on the shelf. 

BG


----------

